#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  Drive-in show van 15 jarigen

## aymeric

hallo dit is onze drive in show
we zijn 2 dj's van 15 jaar
nog geen foto's van het geheel maar die komen volgende maand
De 2 andre boxen zet ik er strax op maar die gaan er ZSM uit.

kijk ook is op onze site: www.home.versatel.nl/aymericblok (.nl link komt binnekort)

----------


## Dj-Sjors

Waarom hebben jullie 2 setjes..?

----------


## aymeric

dan hebben we allebij thuis een set :P voor feesten voegen we ze bij elkaar

----------


## Dj-Sjors

Als ik jullie was had ik die ene set verkocht met dat mengpaneel (weet niet wat voor merk is) en dat mc Crypt dubbele cd speler en die Raveland boxen. En 1 mooi licht setje gekocht: 2 * T-4 met Short Par 56 NSP met Showtec Lite 8 ofso en Wat dmx scans bijv. Martin Mania SCX-500 met Showtec Scanmaster 2 of 3. En dan heeft iemand een mooi licht setje thuis staan en de andere een mooi geluid setje en kun je ze met de feest bijelkaar voegen  :Cool:

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

een .nl domijn? Dan zou ik eerst even een nette site laten maken! Zoals de Contact pagina, daar staat alleen maar HAAAHAAHAH :EEK!:   :Confused:

----------


## GoTMoRe

> een .nl domijn? Dan zou ik eerst even een nette site laten maken! Zoals de Contact pagina, daar staat alleen maar HAAAHAAHAH



Hij heeft tenminste een site.. *zucht

Zal waarscheinlijk nog wel in aanbouw zijn, en nog in enkele test fases..
( hebben zij blijkbaar wel doorgekregen bij de cursus ''hoe maak ik een site'' )

----------


## VERVALLEN

Waaron beginnen zoveel kinderen eigenlijk een drive in? Ik geef een goede raad aan mensen die dat doen ... Niet mee beginnen, de markt in deze branche is oververzadigd, en die mensen die aan dumpingsprijzen een gans nachtje staan herie te verkopen doen de professionals de das om!

Ik ken er veel die voor 75 - 100 een ganse avond draaien ... Wel met geen denderend materiaal, scherpe klank, vervormde klank, ...

Maar de pro's die dan werken met denon, rodec, martin, jbl, qcs, ... en die vragen dan +/- 300  tsja dan is dat geld teveel ....

Er moet tegen deze praktijken opgetreden worden!
Sound en light is niet bestemd voor 15 jarigen! Ok voor thuis enzo wel, maar hou het dan daarbij!

En een .nl domein .... heb je graag de balastingen aan de deur ofzo?
Ik vrees dat je met alle wetten, en reglementeringen en verzekeringen NIET in orde bent indien je ergens een feest gaat doen!


Ik breek jullieniet af he ... Maar aub .... laat het echte drive in werk enzo aan de profs over die jaren in 't vak zitten!

----------


## stekelvarke

tsja tegen "marktverziekers" kan je misschien wel iets doen, deze personen werken meestal in het zwart en de staat heeft dat niet graag..

Nu over de set, de tip van DJ-Sjors is misschien niet zo slecht, de ene licht, de andere geluid. Dan kom je direct al een stuk verder want in mijn ogen heb je er niet echt veel aan om met 2 DJ sets te werken voor een drive-inn show.

----------


## Roeltej

mensen die voor 50-100 euro een discotje bij stel 15 jarigen boeken hebben echt geen geld over voor een drive-in die 300+ euro vraagt... is een heel andere markt

----------


## GoTMoRe

> Waaron beginnen zoveel kinderen eigenlijk een drive in? Ik geef een goede raad aan mensen die dat doen ... Niet mee beginnen, de markt in deze branche is oververzadigd, en die mensen die aan dumpingsprijzen een gans nachtje staan herie te verkopen doen de professionals de das om!
> 
> Ik ken er veel die voor €75 - €100 een ganse avond draaien ... Wel met geen denderend materiaal, scherpe klank, vervormde klank, ...
> 
> Maar de pro's die dan werken met denon, rodec, martin, jbl, qcs, ... en die vragen dan +/- 300€  tsja dan is dat geld teveel ....
> 
> Er moet tegen deze praktijken opgetreden worden!
> *Sound en light is niet bestemd voor 15 jarigen! Ok voor thuis enzo wel, maar hou het dan daarbij!*
> 
> ...



Ik probeer het niet persoonlijk op te vatten..

Ik en mijn college zijn 16 en 15 jaar oud, de apparatuur die wij gebruiken mag menig drivein nog wel jaloers op zijn, en wij vragen ook 'gewone' prijzen tegen de 300 aan per show. 

En over de belasting ( al erg veel over geschreven, maar wil dit nog wel ff kwijt ) 

Je mag 2000.- in een jaar belasting vrij VERDIENEN, kun jij aantonen dat je in de periode dat je drive-in aktief is, meerdere spullen zijn gekocht en je hebt daar de papieren nog van, dan moet je eerst dat geld 'terug verdienen' en geld dit dus nog niet als verdiensten..Wij komen de komende 2jaar nog LANG niet aan dat bedrag om in eigen zak te steken.

Het is mischien wat lastig om alles netjes bij te houden in je papier winkel, maar dat moet je er maar voor over hebben, en heb je dat niet moet je er al helemaal niet aan beginnen..

----------


## speakerfreak

> Waaron beginnen zoveel kinderen eigenlijk een drive in? Ik geef een goede raad aan mensen die dat doen ... Niet mee beginnen, de markt in deze branche is oververzadigd, en die mensen die aan dumpingsprijzen een gans nachtje staan herie te verkopen doen de professionals de das om!
> 
> Ik ken er veel die voor 75 - 100 een ganse avond draaien ... Wel met geen denderend materiaal, scherpe klank, vervormde klank, ...
> 
> Maar de pro's die dan werken met denon, rodec, martin, jbl, qcs, ... en die vragen dan +/- 300 tsja dan is dat geld teveel ....
> 
> Er moet tegen deze praktijken opgetreden worden!
> Sound en light is niet bestemd voor 15 jarigen! Ok voor thuis enzo wel, maar hou het dan daarbij!
> 
> ...



en jij denkt dat de mensen van 15 hier wat van aantrekken?
Beetje lompe opmerking laat ze lekker hun hobby uitoefenen net als ik en de rest  ( op jou na dus) zijn begonnen.

----------


## aymeric

als de 1 zijn set verkoopt heeft de ander geen mooi geluid in huis hea snappe jullie dat wel?? we wonen niet in 1 huis

verder draaien we nu nog alleen bij vrienden en kennisen en zien dit meer als een hobby dan beroep op mee te verdienen t is voor ons plezier

----------


## GoTMoRe

> als de 1 zijn set verkoopt heeft de ander geen mooi geluid in huis hea snappe jullie dat wel?? we wonen niet in 1 huis
> 
> verder draaien we nu nog alleen bij vrienden en kennisen en zien dit meer als een hobby dan beroep op mee te verdienen t is voor ons plezier



Ik wil niet veel zeggen, maar koop dan voor 50euri ofzo een setje pc speakers, durf te wedden dat dit binnen veeeeel beter klinkt dan beide sets, en goedkoper... ( en minstens net zo hard, hoop iig dat je ze niet voluit gooit in je woon/slaapkamer.. )

----------


## Decitech

Dit is echt regelrechte onzin, dus een tenisser van 15 jaar mag niet tenissen omdat hij/zij niet goed kan tenissen tegenover de professionele tenissers die er wel geld mee verdienen?

Laat mensen gewoon in hun waarde en hun hobby uitoefenen, ik geef toe er zijn genoeg kleine drive in show's die zwart werken, maar hier is niks op tegen! Je mag met je hobby geld verdienen tot een bepaalde grens.

Mijn drive in show is tot heden ook nog zwart omdat ik nu aan een kvk helemaal niks heb en meer zal inleveren dan dat ik ervoor terug krijg, sowiejzo voor kinderen van 15 jaar is een kvk al helemaal niet weggelegd, hoe willen die dat betalen? Telkens maar belasting op de set vragen, dan krijgen ze nog minder klanten en kunnen ze helemaal niet doorbreken. 

Ik ben zelf 17, en wat men zegt over schelle/ slechte klanken ben ik het totaal NIET mee eens, ik ken zat mensen van 15/16 die gewoon goede apparatuur hebben en goed bezig zijn, iedereen begint tenslotte op deze manier. Ik ben dan 2 jaar ouder maar van mij mag je komen luisteren hoe schell en lomp mijn set wel niet is! Ik vraag inderdaad geen hoofdprijzen voor mijn apparatuur verhuur, misschien iets onder de normale prijzen, maar veel scheelt het niet. 

Je kan een moonflower en mushroom toch ook niet verhuren voor 100 euro? Degene ( 15 jarigen ) bijvoorbeeld hebben in mijn ogen het recht om hun hobby uit te oefenen, of ze nou er geld mee willen verdienen of het echt als hobby zien. Ik denk dat 99% van de grotere drive in show's uit de hand gelopen hobby's zijn en daar is niks op tegen!

----------


## spd

> Waaron beginnen zoveel kinderen eigenlijk een drive in? Ik geef een goede raad aan mensen die dat doen ... Niet mee beginnen, de markt in deze branche is oververzadigd, en die mensen die aan dumpingsprijzen een gans nachtje staan herie te verkopen doen de professionals de das om!
> 
> Ik ken er veel die voor 75 - 100 een ganse avond draaien ... Wel met geen denderend materiaal, scherpe klank, vervormde klank, ...
> 
> Maar de pro's die dan werken met denon, rodec, martin, jbl, qcs, ... en die vragen dan +/- 300 tsja dan is dat geld teveel ....
> 
> Er moet tegen deze praktijken opgetreden worden!
> Sound en light is niet bestemd voor 15 jarigen! Ok voor thuis enzo wel, maar hou het dan daarbij!
> 
> ...



Vaak beginnen kinderen met een drive-in, omdat een vriendje thuis een 3 kanaals licht orgel heeft of dergelijke. Toen ik in groep 7 zat, had een jongen uit mijn klas dat ook. Ik heb ook die kleine spullen gekocht voor op mijn kamer. Voor mijn verjaardag eerste kleine skytec speakers. Langzamer hand word dit steeds uitgebreider en groter en beter, omdat je het "verhuurd" aan familie voor feestjes. Zo zullen de meeste ook wel begonnen zijn. Ik zelf ben ook 15 jaar. Omdat jij nu volwassen bent moet er opgetreden tegen ons worden volgens jou? Jij vond het vroeger toch ook mooi om met licht en geluid te werken? :Confused:   En bij iedere klus leer je weer meer, ook dankzij dit forum waar mensen nuttige tips geven!

----------


## Decitech

> Ik breek jullieniet af he ... Maar aub .... laat het echte drive in werk enzo aan de profs over die jaren in 't vak zitten!



Je zegt het zelf, *het echte werk*

Vind jij dat kinderen van 15 die een leuk showtje neerzetten voor een man of 100 dan *het echte werk*? NEE! Dus geef hun ook een kans om uit te breiden en groter te worden! Je zult vast en zeker geen drive in show zien met kinderen van 15 op een groot festival van en paar duizend man, of die nou martin en meyer sound hebben of skytec en showtec!!

Of vind je dat kinderen van 15 te veel concurrentie creeren voor jouw grote en wel ervaren shows?

 :Frown:

----------


## disckiller

> Waaron beginnen zoveel kinderen eigenlijk een drive in? Ik geef een goede raad aan mensen die dat doen ... Niet mee beginnen, de markt in deze branche is oververzadigd, en die mensen die aan dumpingsprijzen een gans nachtje staan herie te verkopen doen de professionals de das om!
> 
> Ik ken er veel die voor 75 - 100 een ganse avond draaien ... Wel met geen denderend materiaal, scherpe klank, vervormde klank, ...
> 
> Maar de pro's die dan werken met denon, rodec, martin, jbl, qcs, ... en die vragen dan +/- 300 tsja dan is dat geld teveel ....
> 
> Er moet tegen deze praktijken opgetreden worden!
> Sound en light is niet bestemd voor 15 jarigen! Ok voor thuis enzo wel, maar hou het dan daarbij!
> 
> ...



Voor een pro vind ik eigelijk 300 eurotjes ook te weinig.
Ik denk dat je als pro zeker 450 euro moet rekenen, maar dat is mijn mening hoor.
Zelf ben ik samen met mijn boekhouder op dit moment aan het rekenen en een omzet van 45000 euro moet je zeker hebben.
Stel je doet 100 klussen per jaar dan zit je met een omzet van 45000 toch wel aan de 450 euro per klus.

----------


## stekelvarke

en aangezien dat een jaar 52 weken telt is het dus best moeilijk om als drive-inn show 100 keer op de baan te zijn (dat is dus een heel jaar 2 keer per week je set neerzeeten). Ik ben ook van de mening dat 16 jarigen voor 100 euro eens een keer iets een drive-inn show neerzetten, daar hebben de grote verhuurbedrijven niet echt last van. Markt verziekers zijn in mijn ogen niet die 16 jarige mensen maar de grotere bedrijven die echt een stuk onder de normale prijs zitten.

----------


## disckiller

@stekelvarke dat ben ik helemaal met je eens het zal mij ongetwijfel niet lukken om een drive-in 100 keer per jaar weg te zetten, maar je prijs moet je toch ergens op baseren.
Een drive-in gaat straks maar een van de dingen die ik straks wil gaan doen, meer wil ik me gaan richten op kleine bands en losse verhuur, en dan is die drive-in eigelijk maar voor waneer ik niets te doen heb.
Voor de rest zijn de kosten een afschrijving aan apratuur niet z'n grote factor in bedrijfskosten.
Zo is het eigelijk zo als ik het ervaar voordeliger om duurder spul te verhuren bv een drive-in die qua aanschafkosten 10000 meer kost zal in principe voor 50 euro meerprijs verhuurd kunnen worden aangezien de manuren en de transportkosten nagenoeg het zelfde blijven.
Ook is de afschrijving in mijn beleving van beter aparatuur minder om dat dit gebruikt beter in de markt licht dan goedkoop spul.

----------


## mac tecson

Punt is wel dat niet iedereen zomaar geld heeft om dergelijke investeringen te doen. Lenen is in dit geval ook geen optie aangezien deze jongens geen inkomsten hebben; een bank zal nooit akkoord gaan met een lening omdat er te veel onzekere factoren zijn.

----------


## Decitech

> Punt is wel dat niet iedereen zomaar geld heeft om dergelijke investeringen te doen. Lenen is in dit geval ook geen optie aangezien deze jongens geen inkomsten hebben; een bank zal nooit akkoord gaan met een lening omdat er te veel onzekere factoren zijn.



En daarom erg logisch dat je klein begint en geen hoofdprijzen vraagt, marktverziekers zijn geen kleine drive in show's maar grote bedrijven die te weinig geld vragen voor de verhuur. Het zou niet goed zijn als er allemaal maar grote bedrijven waren MET ervaring.

En rara hoe hebben die grote bedrijven ervaring op gedaan, dit komt zeker zo uit de lucht vallen, geschenkje van ***? Nee 99 van de 100 jeer komt dit door klein te beginnen en langzaam uit te breiden. Ik weet niet of er mensen zijn die lagotronics kennen? Dit bedrijf maakt lagoled, ik loop daar stage, dit is ook een wereld bedrijf komt op elk groot festival led verlichting brengen In qontrol, sensation, tiesto in concert, kane, shakira etc etc. Die eigenaar ken ik, hij is zelf net zo begonnen als de meeste 15 jarige als nu.

----------


## mac tecson

precies,
als je geen opleiding tot licht/geluidstechnicus volgt is er niemand die het je uitlegt. Alles zelf uitzoeken. Zo heb ik het ook gedaan

----------


## moderator

Goed, na deze erg lange off topic ( krijg je denk ik als de modjes kninnedag aan het doen zijn) gaan we weer terug naar het ECHTE onderwerp...wat dat is...ff terug lezen op pagina 1.

reminder: verdere of-topics worden zonder aansziens des persoons verwijderd

----------


## Gast1401081

> een .nl domijn? Dan zou ik eerst even een nette site laten maken! Zoals de Contact pagina, daar staat alleen maar HAAAHAAHAH




Domijn  = Domein, 
Tot Gouw = Tot gauw...

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

> Domijn = Domein, 
> Tot Gouw = Tot gauw...



sow hea! Is dit een dictee of een forum!

----------


## disckiller

[FONT=Verdana]Die 2e set zal ik lekker thuis laten, ik denk zelfs dat je thuis met een paar goede actieve studio speakers voor thuis een beter geluid heb dan met die ravelands, althans ik weet het wel zeker.

Tja en die 1e set zal ik verder verbeteren.
Ten allereerste die Phonic versterkers, mijn lijkt dit niets, iig niet als het de zelfde bagger is als die Phonic mixers.
Maar goed misschien heeft iemand anders ervaringen met Phonic versterkers.
De mixer, om mee te beginnen lijkt mij er niets mis mee, wat ook geld voor die cd-speler.
Je speakersysteem komt mij niet bekend voor, misschien kan je vertellen wat voor merk en type dit is?
En voor de rest wil ik kwijt dat wat licht misschien ook wel leuk is b.v. 2x4 par56 met evt. nog 2 of 4 effecten.

Tja, en dan begin het op een drive-in set te lijken waar je evt op een klein feestje mee kan draaien.
En wat je nu heb, tja zeker leuk spul om mee te leren draaien en af en toe bij familie en vrienden de garage box te vullen, maar laat dan wel die ravelands speakers thuis.[/FONT]

----------


## mac tecson

ik zou zeggen: probeer die raveland speakers te verkopen en koop van dat geld wat licht. Ik zou beginnen om een 4-bar par56 en twee effecten. Daarna kun je er een tweede 4 bar bij kopen

----------


## aymeric

ik hou de ravelands maar koop er jb topkasten bij
verder is die andre set met wharfedale boxen waarvan in de bass jb speakers zitten van 500 rms (andre opgeblazen)

----------


## Roeltej

setjes ff zo laten, en proberen met 1e op pad te gaan, kan je beide thuis spelen, minder sjouwen enz et je toch nog aardig setje geluid neer.

En dan gewoon gaan sparen voor wat licht, paar parren en 2 leuke effectjes als opvulling.

Dan zet je gewoon een complete disco neer met best aardig materiaal, anders zit je nu geld in 2 sets te gooien, terwijl je er toch maar 1 gebruikt...

----------


## disckiller

> ik hou de ravelands maar koop er jb topkasten bij



[FONT=Verdana]Ik kan dit echt niet geloven, vind je die raveland speakers nu zo geweldig dat je met die set verder wil en daarom 2 topspeakers er bij gaat kopen :Confused:  
Dit is naar mijn inziens echt de domste investering die je maar kan doen.
En dan niet zo zeer de aanschaf van die speakers maar de reden waarom.
Want tja als die ravelandspeakers werkelijk zo goed waren als jij beweerd dan zal de aanschaf van die jb speakers niet nodig zijn.

Naar mijn mening en zo te zien deel ik die mening met vele anderen kan je je geld beter besteden aan wat licht.
Maar goed het is jou geld en jou drive-in show (althans dat moet het gaan worden).[/FONT]

----------


## john w

Het is gewoon een geld kwestie!
Geen geld , toch je best doen. Wie is er niet zo begonnen?

De mensen met hun opmerkingen over de apparatuur hebben vast en zeker wel iets over voor de topic starter zo te lezen, aparatuur kost geen drol!(dat begrijp ik in ieder geval uit jullie manier van schrijven) Mochten er mensen zijn die de topic starter willen sponseren? Ze zijn van harte welkom!

----------


## disckiller

> Het is gewoon een geld kwestie!
> Geen geld , toch je best doen. Wie is er niet zo begonnen?
> 
> De mensen met hun opmerkingen over de apparatuur hebben vast en zeker wel iets over voor de topic starter zo te lezen, aparatuur kost geen drol!(dat begrijp ik in ieder geval uit jullie manier van schrijven) Mochten er mensen zijn die de topic starter willen sponseren? Ze zijn van harte welkom!



[FONT=Verdana]Ho ho je hoor niemand zeggen dat het geen hele investering is, zeker voor een 15 jarige.
Deze jongens zetten een 2 tal foto's op dit forum van hun set.
Wat wil je dan dat wij eerlijk zijn tegen deze jongens en ze proberen verder op weg te helpen, of gaan liegen tegen ze en zeggen dat ze het geweldig voor elkaar hebben.
Voor de rest is er weinig mis met het spul voor een thuis installatie (evt een garagebox feestje).
Maar dit betreft een topic in een drive-in subforum van een pro licht en geluid forum, dus is de doelstelling van dit 2 tal waarschijndelijk om een drive-in show te gaan verzorgen met deze sets.
Nu kunnen we bv ook zeggen dat ze vooral de raveland set moeten gaan in zetten voor het drive-in werk, met het gevolg dat ze bij hun opdrachtgever een flater slaan of ze te helpen door het advies te geven om met de anderen set een show te geven.
Voor de rest geven wij ze een aantal verbeteringspunten, zorg dragen voor een licht installatie die eigelijk voor een drive-in onmisbaar is.
Voor de rest zeggen we niet dat ze deze direct moeten aan schaffen, maar geef ik ze de tip om voor dat ze zich als een echte drive-in show profileren
eigelijk wel zorg moeten dragen voor z'n installatie.
Meden dat ze het geld die ze eigelijk willen steken in een installatie die het helemaal niet is beter kunnen opsparen en later besteden aan verlichting.

Voor de rest wat sponsoring betreft, laten de ouders de hobby van zoon lief maar bekostigen.
Voor de rest wil ik evt wel best geld steken in iets wat voor mij ook geld op kan leveren, maar geld investeren in een stel jongens van 15 vind ik toch wat gevaarlijk.
Laat ze maar terug komen als ze 18 zijn, ervaring op gedaan hebben, en in het bezit zijn van een rijbewijs BE.
Sorry maar ik steek me geld liever in mijn eigen kinderen dan in die van een ander.[/FONT]

----------


## GoTMoRe

> [FONT=Verdana]
> Voor de rest wat sponsoring betreft, laten de ouders de hobby van zoon lief maar bekostigen.
> Voor de rest wil ik evt wel best geld steken in iets wat voor mij ook geld op kan leveren, maar geld investeren in een stel jongens van 15 vind ik toch wat gevaarlijk.
> [/FONT]



Jij zou eens met mijn ouders moeten praten!

----------


## Dj-Sjors

Wat ik al eerder zei, de een neemt licht en de ander geluid. En oke als jullie allebei zo'n setje thuis willen hebben staan dan hou je die maar. Maar hoe hebben dan bepaald dat de een het mooie setje mag hebben met die Jb Systems Beat 6 en Numark CDN-35 en de andere die iets mindere. En waarom hebben jullie eigenlijk 2 sets  :Confused:

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

> Wat ik al eerder zei, de een neemt licht en de ander geluid. En oke als jullie allebei zo'n setje thuis willen hebben staan dan hou je die maar. Maar hoe hebben dan bepaald dat de een het mooie setje mag hebben met die Jb Systems Beat 6 en Numark CDN-35 en de andere die iets mindere. En waarom hebben jullie eigenlijk 2 sets



Lezen sjors: dit staat op pagina 1:






> dan hebben we allebij thuis een set :P voor feesten voegen we ze bij elkaar



Ik snap het nut er ook niet van maarja

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Ik vind trouwens het gedoe van geld een beetje kinderachtig. De ene heeft ouders die veel geld in hun zoon/dochter zijn onderneming steekt, de andere niet. Als deze jongen ouders heeft die zijn bedrijfje graag sponseren, laat ze dan lekker. Zelf ben ik van het licht en heb ik toch geluid op mijn kamer: bestaand uit een oude Technics versterker en 2 Philips speakers. En dat gaat hard horw :Big Grin:  

Dus bij deze: de een kan kiezen voor licht de andere voor geluid...

----------


## aymeric

wij waren eerst 2 aparte dj's voor gewone kleine feestjes a 20 man maar toen d8en we van nu laten we maar is samenvoegen dus een groter feestje gedraait met de spullen van ons allebi met wel een succes

maar dan wel de ravelands op de phonic 860:P

ohja eerder deze vraag: hopelijk zetten jullie het niet helemaal open op jullie kamer ( dat doen we dus soms wel  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: )

na de top kasten voor op de raveland gaan we wel licht halen maar ik wou eerst een beetje mid\hoog want die klinken minder uit de ravelands maar als ik de bass openzet dan gaat het echt hard hor.

----------


## vasco

> na de top kasten voor op de raveland gaan we wel licht halen maar ik wou eerst een beetje mid\hoog want die klinken minder uit de ravelands maar *als ik de bass openzet dan gaat het echt hard hor*.



Hard en mooi zijn wel twee heel erg uit elkaar lopende kwaliteiten en Raveland klinkt niet mooi.

Je vraagt hier om advies maar je doet er verder eigenlijk niet zo veel mee. Moeten wij dan nog wel doorgaan met advies geven?

Ga zoals hier al vele malen is verteld op pad met set 1 (Warfdale) en laat die Raveland lekker op je kamer staan. Topkasten voor bij een set Raveland die je niet gebruikt buiten de deur is zonde van de centen. Koop er een setje parren bij en je begint goed.

Is natuurlijk jou/jullie eigen geld dus lekker mee doen wat jezelf wilt maar je kunt natuurlijk wat met de adviezen hier gaan doen i.p.v. je blind staren op een grote stappel speakers waaruit wel hard maar geen mooi geluid uitkomt.

----------


## laserguy

Kijk, om alle discussies over die twee setjes op te lossen: het is toch perfect te begrijpen dat ze allebei DJ willen spelen? Dan moeten ze toch ook allebei kunnen oefenen? En dat gaat niet als er maar 1 de geluidsset heeft. Dus oplossing: de ene gebruikt een goedkoop mixertje enz. voor te oefenen en investeert met het bespaarde geld in licht en de andere werkt met de echte geluidsinstallatie en oefent daar op en investeert er ook volledig in. Alle problemen opgelost... iedereen tevreden

----------


## kriszz

Je moet ergens beginnen. Je kan niet gelijk een D&B set kopen of weet ik veel.

----------


## GoTMoRe

> Je moet ergens beginnen. Je kan niet gelijk een D&B set kopen of weet ik veel.



Totdat je er eindelijk eentje hebt, en daarvoor VELE andere budget shit rommel, en er dan nog s achterkomt van goh als ik gelijk een d&b kocht had ik nu zelfs al 2 van die setjes gehad, plaatsvan al die budget rommel waar je uiteindelijk niks aan hebt gehad.

De grootste fout van de beginner in mijn ogen, die ook bijna iedereen begaat. 
( zo ik ook, en achteraf gerekent, had ik nu al wel een dubbele soundprojects pa kunnen hebben plaatsvan die 2 Xactjes nu )

----------


## vdm-producties

> Totdat je er eindelijk eentje hebt, en daarvoor VELE andere budget shit rommel, en er dan nog s achterkomt van goh als ik gelijk een d&b kocht had ik nu zelfs al 2 van die setjes gehad, plaatsvan al die budget rommel waar je uiteindelijk niks aan hebt gehad.
> 
> De grootste fout van de beginner in mijn ogen, die ook bijna iedereen begaat. 
> ( zo ik ook, en achteraf gerekent, had ik nu al wel een dubbele soundprojects pa kunnen hebben plaatsvan die 2 Xactjes nu )



ja maar als 15/16 jarige ben je al blij met zulke spullen :Big Grin:  dat was jij ongetwijfeld ook :Confused:  je moet toch ergens mee beginnen :Smile:  als je het een koopt kom je vanzelf het ander tegen :Smile:  en niemand heeft meteen een budget om een grote licht/geluidset te kopen :Smile:

----------


## mac tecson

Als je doorspaart voor het grote geluid kun je niet op je 15e beginnen met je hobby en erachter komen of je het wel leuk vind. Maar het punt is wel nuttig; niet te veel rommel kopen, maar gewoon iets langer sparen voor betere spullen

----------


## Dr. Edie

Speakers en ander materiaal koop je toch een beetje voor hetgeen je gebruikt... Jij doet schuurfeestjes natuurlijk, en voor huiskamers... Dan zijn die Raveland's prima en ga je geen DB set aanschaffen (want voordat je die terug hebt verdiend...). Later doe je meer, schaf je de Dap K112 ofzo aan, en als je groter word ga je weer upgraden..

----------


## GoTMoRe

> Speakers en ander materiaal koop je toch een beetje voor hetgeen je gebruikt... Jij doet schuurfeestjes natuurlijk, en voor huiskamers... Dan zijn die Raveland's prima en ga je geen DB set aanschaffen (want voordat je die terug hebt verdiend...). Later doe je meer, schaf je de Dap K112 ofzo aan, en als je groter word ga je weer upgraden..



mja dan zal ik al snel zeggen, hou die ravelands, huur voor grotere dingen en spaar dan totdat je ook daadwerkelijk geluid iets fatsoenlijks kan aanschaffen. Want neem aan dat als het leuk gaat met die ravelands en je krijgt wat grotere feesten, dat je dan ook al wel weet dat je ermee verder wilt gaan. 

Alleen is het denk ik bij pubers enz zo dat het hebben van die luidsprekers ook al heel wat is ( zo ervaarde ik dat tenminste altijd dan :Stick Out Tongue:  ) En dan koop je nog wel s overhaast wat..

----------


## speakerfreak

> Totdat je er eindelijk eentje hebt, en daarvoor VELE andere budget shit rommel, en er dan nog s achterkomt van goh als ik gelijk een d&b kocht had ik nu zelfs al 2 van die setjes gehad, plaatsvan al die budget rommel waar je uiteindelijk niks aan hebt gehad.
> 
> De grootste fout van de beginner in mijn ogen, die ook bijna iedereen begaat. 
> ( zo ik ook, en achteraf gerekent, had ik nu al wel een dubbele soundprojects pa kunnen hebben plaatsvan die 2 Xactjes nu )



Neuh vind ik niet waar, met een setje budget dap/jb speakers en versterkertje kun je best lang plezier hebben en nog wat ander spul kopen.
Leuker dan alleen na een hele tijd een kwaliteits setje kunnen kopen.

Ik heb in ieder geval van me budget spel nooit spijt gehad en er een hoop lol aan beeleft

----------


## Dr. Edie

> mja dan zal ik al snel zeggen, hou die ravelands, huur voor grotere dingen en spaar dan totdat je ook daadwerkelijk geluid iets fatsoenlijks kan aanschaffen. Want neem aan dat als het leuk gaat met die ravelands en je krijgt wat grotere feesten, dat je dan ook al wel weet dat je ermee verder wilt gaan. 
> 
> Alleen is het denk ik bij pubers enz zo dat het hebben van die luidsprekers ook al heel wat is ( zo ervaarde ik dat tenminste altijd dan ) En dan koop je nog wel s overhaast wat..



Zou je ook kunnen doen, maar veelal bij die jongetjes ziet het op 15 jarige leeftijd allemaal stoer uit.. Willen ze het ook, en eenmaal zo rond de 19 geworden, en het is toch wel allemaal erg duur, kost veel tijd, etc etc... En dan heb je daar een setje JBL whatever staan... Dus idd; huren zo slecht niet, maar velen jongetjes komen niet verder dan schuurfeestjes zo'n 2 maal per jaar, en omdaarvoor zoveel geld uit te gaan geven...

----------


## Iko

> Waaron beginnen zoveel kinderen eigenlijk een drive in? Ik geef een goede raad aan mensen die dat doen ... Niet mee beginnen, de markt in deze branche is oververzadigd, en die mensen die aan dumpingsprijzen een gans nachtje staan herie te verkopen doen de professionals de das om!
> ...
> 
> Ik breek jullieniet af he ... Maar aub .... laat het echte drive in werk enzo aan de profs over die jaren in 't vak zitten!



Iedereen moet het toch leren, wie is er nou niet met een drive in show begonnen? Er zijn wel heel erg veel licht & geluid bedrijven die zo gestart zijn.. 

Ga liever lekker basic beginnen dan dat je leert truss tikken op een ROC opleiding  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Ben zelf op m'n 9e met één microfoontje op een huisinstallatie begonnen, ben nu 15 [doe het wel met nog 2 jongens samen] en we hebben nu een grote set staan bestaande uit EV en RCF, en vorige maand 12 klussen.

Hoe kan dat? Een héle grote tip: ga niet nieuw die budget rommel kopen, maar kijk op bv. marktplaats naar tweedehands merkapparatuur.
Voor de prijs van 2 nieuwe DAP speakers koop je 2e hands ook een heel leuk setje EV speakers die je dan nog even moet opknappen [maar dat is leuk, tenminste vind ik leuk...].
Dan heb je goede kwaliteit speakers, en dan ga je uitbreiden, op dezelfde manier...

Als mensen zien dat je een beetje leuke spullen hebt, en je kunt er goed mee omgaan dan kun je het ver schoppen...

Succes ermee!


Groeten Hugo

----------


## TPL

> Ga liever lekker basic beginnen dan dat je leert truss tikken op een ROC opleiding



Tja.... maar voor dat ik op sound & vision zat had ik ook al een drive inn gehad en wandelde ik al rond bij div bedrijven, nu moet ik wel zeggen dat er wel figuren op de intakes komen waarvan ik zoiets heb, heb jij wel eens een par van dicht bij gezien. 

Mja die opleidingen stellen weinig voor (vindt ik) maar is leuk voor erbij (zo doe ik dat ook) 

En dan dat iedereen een tegenwoordig maar een drive in begint is ook wel waar, dat komt waarschijnlijk omdat het gewoon een stuk makkelijker is geworden voor de meeste om aan begin spullen te komen, en daarbij komt de jeugd is zo verwent dat ouders vaak niet meer weten wat ze hun kroost moeten geven en dus geven ze het jochie maar een setje lampen en speakers. Waarna het jochie naar maakhierwebsites.nl gaat een goedkope site in elkaar knutselt en vanaf de dag na zijn verjaardas drive in is. De meeste houden dit zo'n 2 jaar vol, tot ze doorkrijgen wat alles wel niet kost en dat het tog wel veel tijd inbeslag neemt, en vaak op tijden is die hun niet vaak goed uitkomen ivm oa uitgaan, vrienden en vriendinnen.
Maar de genen die wel doorgaan groeien door en worden dan weer die pro drive ins. Met de juiste wil en inzet komen ze er ook en opeens gaan ze wel normale prijzen vragen anders krijgen ze het niet rond. Het zijn de kleintjes die het voor de wat grotere verzieken. Maar dat gebeurt dikkels 1 maal.

----------


## speakerfreak

> Ga liever lekker basic beginnen dan dat je leert truss tikken op een ROC opleiding



amen 8)8)8)

----------


## Dj-Sjors

Toen ik 10 was en voor mijn verjaardag ook van die Raveland boxen kreeg. Was ik er ook heel trots op. Ging ik allemaal aan mijn vrienden laten zien die vonden dat natuurlijk allemaal practich zo0 mooi donker blauwe bekleding met zilveren randen en zwart.. maarj nu kijk ik meerj naarj kwaliteit dan t0en ik wat kleiner was..Toen ging het meerj om de buitenkant :Stick Out Tongue:   en dat van die beginnende drive in show's klopt ook had ik in mijn buurt ook. Ik moest eens een keer draaien op een feestje op school ik had een paar boxen en mengpaneel en moonflower en meer van dat spul. En een paar maanden later waren er ineens heel veel lui met een "drive in show" maar warrempel naar ongeveer 2 jaar stopen ze er weer mee verkopen het spul en kopen er wat anders voor of gaan er van uit. Nu ben ik dus weer de enige in de buurt   :Embarrassment:  en krijg wat meer verstand van alles en betere spullen en gaat het eindelijk goed lopen... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## speakerfreak

Nou en dat was denk ik een stuk leuker die ravelands toen dan dat je 2jaar had moeten sparen en een setje van idioot duur had gekocht.


Ook lult iedereen altijd wel makkelijk met koop maar iets goeds, maar wat denk je van pa en ma? dat die het zomaar goed vinden als hun 10/14 jarige kind even een setje speakers koopt waar een prijs aan hangt van behoorlijke getallen

----------


## GoTMoRe

> Nou en dat was denk ik een stuk leuker die ravelands toen dan dat je 2jaar had moeten sparen en een setje van idioot duur had gekocht.
> 
> 
> Ook lult iedereen altijd wel makkelijk met koop maar iets goeds, maar wat denk je van pa en ma? dat die het zomaar goed vinden als hun 10/14 jarige kind even een setje speakers koopt waar een prijs aan hangt van behoorlijke getallen



Toen ik mn xactjes ophaalde met mn vader betaalde ik dat kontant, en reken maar dat hij daar niet blij mee was met dat bedrag..
Nog boel gezeik over gehad, mja ik werk niet voor niets 30uur in de week, en als ik nou allemaal rotzooi koop totdat ik 3000 heb verspild in 3jaar ofzo, of in 1x 3000 uitgeef aan setje speakers maakt ook niet uit lijkt me. En daar waren ze het wel weer mee eens.

----------


## john w

> Nou en dat was denk ik een stuk leuker die ravelands toen dan dat je 2jaar had moeten sparen en een setje van idioot duur had gekocht.
> 
> 
> Ook lult iedereen altijd wel makkelijk met koop maar iets goeds, maar wat denk je van pa en ma? dat die het zomaar goed vinden als hun 10/14 jarige kind even een setje speakers koopt waar een prijs aan hangt van behoorlijke getallen



Er zal ongetwijfeld een kwaliteitsverschil zitten tussen de budget en de prof. boxen, maar dat mag ook wel met zulke astronomische prijsverschillen!
Bovendien moet je ergens beginnen toch? Geloof me, als ik een putje had waar geld uit kwam, dan kocht ik ook kwaliteit spul. Ik denk dat er wel meer mensen zo over zullen denken.
Jammer dat veel mensen over  1000 praten als of het in een uur verdiend is....

----------


## LarsG

> Waaron beginnen zoveel kinderen eigenlijk een drive in? Ik geef een goede raad aan mensen die dat doen ... Niet mee beginnen, de markt in deze branche is oververzadigd, en die mensen die aan dumpingsprijzen een gans nachtje staan herie te verkopen doen de professionals de das om!
> 
> Ik ken er veel die voor 75 - 100 een ganse avond draaien ... Wel met geen denderend materiaal, scherpe klank, vervormde klank, ...
> 
> Maar de pro's die dan werken met denon, rodec, martin, jbl, qcs, ... en die vragen dan +/- 300 tsja dan is dat geld teveel ....
> 
> Er moet tegen deze praktijken opgetreden worden!
> Sound en light is niet bestemd voor 15 jarigen! Ok voor thuis enzo wel, maar hou het dan daarbij!
> 
> ...



Kan het hierin deels met je eens zijn, ik ben zelf ook heel jong begonnen en deed toen veel kinderfeestjes en feestjes van vrienden, zo ben ik begonnen. Toen ik een aantal jaar later een leuker setje had werd ik steeds meer geboekt voor ook bruiloften en bedrijfsfeesten etc. 

Maar op advies van de pro's die ik in de begin jaren heb leren kennen heb ik op jonge leeftijd nooit een bruiloft o.i.d. aangenomen want ja zeg nou zelf zou jij een 15 jarig kereltje op je eigen bruiloft willen hebben? Dat verziekt ook heel je feest... 

Nee mijn tip aan jullie is hou je lekker waar je hoort, kinderfeestjes e.d. maar laat de bedrijfsfeesten en bruiloften nog even zitten, daar ben je nog niet "profi" genoeg voor om het maar even zo te noemen. 

En inderdaad sluit ik me ook aan bij dat advies van ene set weg en inruilen voor licht!

----------


## Dj-Sjors

Ik heb een paar maanden geleden eindelijk nieuwe boxen gekocht met een versterker en van mijn ouders mochten de boxen bij elkaar (2 stuks) niet duurder zijn dan  400,- en mijn versterker niet duurder dan  250,-. Dus na heel lang zoeken heb ik in duitsland 2 Dap Ax-15 gekocht en 1 Dap Palladium 2000 (gezien de toekomst plannen).

----------


## speakerfreak

> Er zal ongetwijfeld een kwaliteitsverschil zitten tussen de budget en de prof. boxen, maar dat mag ook wel met zulke astronomische prijsverschillen!
> Bovendien moet je ergens beginnen toch? Geloof me, als ik een putje had waar geld uit kwam, dan kocht ik ook kwaliteit spul. Ik denk dat er wel meer mensen zo over zullen denken.
> Jammer dat veel mensen over  1000 praten als of het in een uur verdiend is....



snap je mijn reactie wel?

----------


## john w

> snap je mijn reactie wel?



Begrijp jij de mijne?

----------


## Baszza91

Het leuke is: als ik gelijk de eerste de beste scan had gekocht dan zat ik nu met een Aztek geval. En als ik een paar jaar gelee voor geluid had gekozen dan had ik nu een stapel actieve McCrypt boxen :Big Grin: . Dus spaar gewoon wat langer door een koop er wat leuks van. Ikzelf ben nog maar 14, en ik weet hoe verleidelijk het is om veel te hebben! De mensen zien liever dat jij met klein setje kwalitiatief goed spul een goede show neerzet, dan met een grote set met alleen maar rommel en amper show!!!!

Greetzz en cheersss

----------


## Max-v-Eck

> mja dan zal ik al snel zeggen, hou die ravelands, huur voor grotere dingen en spaar dan totdat je ook daadwerkelijk geluid iets fatsoenlijks kan aanschaffen. Want neem aan dat als het leuk gaat met die ravelands en je krijgt wat grotere feesten, dat je dan ook al wel weet dat je ermee verder wilt gaan.



Zo makkelijk is het helaas niet, als je 15 bent heb je geen rijbewijs. En zullen je ouders dus als jij een feestje hebt je naar het feest moeten brengen en ophalen, en voor het feestje naar een verhuurbedrijf rijden en de dag daarna ook nog je gehuurde spullen terug brengen. Ik denk dat er weinig ouders zijn die dat zien zitten

----------


## speakerfreak

> Begrijp jij de mijne?



ga nou niet zo zogenaamd slim doen  :Confused:  jij quote mij, en je laat het lijken dat je reactie tegen mij bedoelt is...
Als ik de jou-e snapte zou ik het niet vragen

----------


## DjFx

> Zo makkelijk is het helaas niet, als je 15 bent heb je geen rijbewijs. En zullen je ouders dus als jij een feestje hebt je naar het feest moeten brengen en ophalen, en voor het feestje naar een verhuurbedrijf rijden en de dag daarna ook nog je gehuurde spullen terug brengen. Ik denk dat er weinig ouders zijn die dat zien zitten



Na dit hele topic vluchtig hebben doorgelezen, zo is gewoon iedereen begonnen. Ook ik, en jij (of jouw baas)!

De meeste ouders (om terug tekomend op de quote hierboven) staan volledig achter hun zoon/dochter en deze te brengen, (mits ze wel netjes bezinekosten betalen). Mijn pa komt me rustig halen om 03:00 en helpt netjes afbreken etc., hij vindt 't prachtig wat ik doe. Maar ik moet het zelf uitzoeken, zelf klussen binnenhalen etc. 
En de meeste ouders zullen hun zoon echt wel halen (mits alles in 1x in de auto past)

Verder is de topic eerder van wellus nietus, niet waar het oorspronkelijk is voor opgestart.

Misschien kunnen jullie is wat foto's posten van een feest waar jullie hebben gedraaid?

Jullie komen er wel, mits doorzettingsvermogen.

Mvg,
Patrick

----------


## Dj-Sjors

Mijn ouders vinden het ook heel mooi. En vinden het ook niet erg als ze mij moeten ophalen en helpen bouwen/afbreken. Maar het gaat om de kosten. Ik mocht bijv. niet meer dan  200,- voor mijn topjes per stuk van mijn moeder. Want ze vind dat ik op mijn leeftijd geld ook aan andere dingen moet uitgeven. Daar ligt het probleem ik kan nog zo veel geld hebben maar dan mag ik maar een maximum uitgeven aan bijv. die boxen dus!

----------


## DjFx

Jouw ouders zitten je gewoon nog te veel achter je broek, ik ben zelf 14.. aaahoow krijg ik nu ook nog dat hele marktverziekerverhaal over me dak?
Ik mag zelf bepalen wat en wanneer ik het koop, mits ik het zelf betaal, mits het in de auto past (vervoer), mits het opgeslagen kan worden.

Maar op deze leeftijd nemen ze je amper sirrieus, en dat is jammer. Maar zodra ze weten dat je kwaliteit levert gaat het wel ergenst naar toe!

Succes!

----------


## vdm-producties

> Jouw ouders zitten je gewoon nog te veel achter je broek, ik ben zelf 14.. aaahoow krijg ik nu ook nog dat hele marktverziekerverhaal over me dak?
> Ik mag zelf bepalen wat en wanneer ik het koop, mits ik het zelf betaal, mits het in de auto past (vervoer), mits het opgeslagen kan worden.
> 
> Maar op deze leeftijd nemen ze je amper sirrieus, en dat is jammer. Maar zodra ze weten dat je kwaliteit levert gaat het wel ergenst naar toe!
> 
> Succes!



jij bent 14 en je zegt dat jij zelf alles bepaald? :Confused:   dus als jij zegt pa, haal ff mijn subs en topjes op dan doet hij dat braaf? :Confused:   zulke ouders zijn in mijn ogen veel te losjes qua regels. ouders moeten naar mijn mening inzicht hebben in de uitgaven van hun kinderen, zeker in deze branche. 

je kan dan wel alles kopen als je wilt, maar of je er blijer van wordt is een 2e

----------


## DjFx

Als ik het geld heb, en de gerantie heb dat ik het meekrijg met vervoer dan is het goed.
Maar als het niet past waar dan ook (of auto, of in huis) dan denk ik dat ik wel iet minder recht krijg. Maar tot nu toe gaat het nog goed.

Maar back on topic, het gaat om de topic starter, en niet om mij  :Wink:

----------


## Dj-Sjors

Wat zou hij nog meer willen horen. Wij hebben gezegt wat we er van vinden. Raveland zet mooi thuis laten en een mooi licht setje kopen  :Wink:

----------


## john w

> Nou en dat was denk ik een stuk leuker die ravelands toen dan dat je 2jaar had moeten sparen en een setje van idioot duur had gekocht.
> 
> 
> Ook lult iedereen altijd wel makkelijk met koop maar iets goeds, maar wat denk je van pa en ma? dat die het zomaar goed vinden als hun 10/14 jarige kind even een setje speakers koopt waar een prijs aan hangt van behoorlijke getallen



Speakerfreak, mijn reaktie was niet tegen jou bedoeld hoor! Jammer dat ik die indruk wekte... :Wink:  
Maar je hebt wel gelijk met wat je zegt, ik zou het ook niet gek vinden als ouders problemen maken van zulk soort uitgaven.
Maar je moet ergens beginnen natuurlijk, en het beste is gewoonweg niet zomaar voor iedereen betaalbaar. Toch zeker niet op die leeftijd.
Ik vraag me ook vaak af hoe iemand van 14 jaar aan zulke bedragen komt om een redelijke budget installatie te kunnen bekostigen. :Confused:  Je praat (ook in de budget klasse) niet over een rol drop om het zo maar te zeggen!

----------

